# Windscreen covers



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Just thought I would see if anyone has any views on silverscreen versus
fiamma thermal window screen covers.
The fiamma's are considerably cheaper.
Any firsthand experience's please

Privacy wise they must be the same


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Phil

Are the Fiamma ones just covers? Whereas Silver Screens and Taylormade are insulated - warmer in winter, cooler in summer, no condensation inside.

Gerald


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hello gerald 
The advert say's they are double layered thermal screens & that they do the warmer when its cold,cool when its hot thingy.


----------



## 110510 (Mar 10, 2008)

I have had two sets of the original silverscreen.

Just got new set for new motorhome.

To me they are the best on the market, for fit, finish, and performance.

Absolutely no condensation, and keep cab snug and warm.

Well worth the extra money. If you change van say from fiat to renault they even give you a trade in price for the old ones.

Minimarvel


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Silverscreens*

The original "Silverscreens" brand are great - BUT they dont make screens for a lot of newer models unfortunately - and they are not intending to expand their range.

For our new Hymer i had to buy some german "Wigo" brand screens - Twice the weight and twice the price of Silverscreens - and they dont work as well!.

Happy Travels.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks for your views Hymie


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Can anybody give me the website for taylormade,i've googled but
can't find it.
Thanks


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

I prefer the fiamma internal ones:

The can be put up without going outside. You don't get wet if it rains. Also good for wild camping if you your ideal stop-over becomes a lovers lane at midnight and you want to slope off. 

External screens get wet and have to be dried out before putting away wet for long periods.

Internal screens don't flap about in the wind.

They provide adequate condensation prevention (though not quite as good as externals).

Can be used as a sun reflector in summer when parked up as easy to instal.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

moblee said:


> Can anybody give me the website for taylormade,i've googled but
> can't find it.
> Thanks


http://www.taylormade-window-covers.co.uk/

G


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

moblee said:


> Can anybody give me the website for taylormade,i've googled but
> can't find it.
> Thanks


 >>This<<  into page will lead you to it.

Cheers


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Old age doesn't come itself :? 

I can't remember if ours are Silver Screen or Taylormade, however, they are the ones with the flap at the front which can be open during the day when parked up for a few days. We find that very useful, both for light and for watching the world go by .............. who said anything about being nosey 8O 

Which ever make they are they are great. We have just returned from 3 night in the Edinburgh CC site. Even with the strong winds they did not move.

Sue


----------

